# Siberia 150 is enabled and disabled nonstop



## DoctorHouse (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello guys,

First of all, I wish you a very Happy New Year.

For 2 months, my audio jacks (front and back) don't work anymore so i bought a Siberia 150 to substitute the jacks.

But when I launch a game (Dota 2, Elite : Dangerous or any game), the headset becomes crazy and it starts to switch between enabled and disabled (this is a gif of the issue)

I have the issue since the start but until now, I only had to desactivate the headset before launching the game and activate it when the launch is done but this solution doesn't work with Elite : Dangerous (Thanks Volvo for the Winter Sale







) and I would like to solve it.

I encounter the issue with Dota 2, Elite : Dangerous, Smite and a lot of other games but not with Fallout 4.

I think the issue comes from the integrated audio card (My motherboard is a RAMPAGE III FORMULA) but I'm not sure.

Do you have a solution for this issue ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if uninstalling the Siberia driver and reinstalling helps at all.


----------



## DoctorHouse (Jan 2, 2016)

The issue is still there after the manipulation :/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this issue also happen when using a secondary PC?


----------



## DoctorHouse (Jan 2, 2016)

No. I have a laptop and I don't have any problem with the headset on it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Next I would recommend that you reinstall your motherboard USB driver instead, or perhaps the sound driver for the board.


----------

